# Bus z.B. Profibus steckbar machen?



## Anaconda55 (14 August 2009)

Hallo,

kennt ihr ein System mit dem man am Schaltschrank eine Buchse macht und dann ein Profibuskabel anstecken kann? Soll kein RS485 Stecker sein. Gibts da was von Harting?


----------



## Ralle (14 August 2009)

Ja, es gibt Hartingstecker mit den entsprechenden Einsätzen, die speziell üfr Profibus und MPI geeignet sind.


----------



## Blockmove (14 August 2009)

Anaconda55 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kennt ihr ein System mit dem man am Schaltschrank eine Buchse macht und dann ein Profibuskabel anstecken kann? Soll kein RS485 Stecker sein. Gibts da was von Harting?



Wir verwenden Han-Brid von Harting.
Allerdings überzeugen mich diese Steckverbindungen nicht ganz.

Gruß
  dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 August 2009)

Aber vorsicht bei Harting mit dem Quintax für HAN-Modular.
Die hatten wir mal, die waren nicht so toll, sollten aber
extra für solche Einsatzfälle geeignet sein.
Jetzt nutzen wir die Konfektionierten Profibuskabel von
Phönix mit M12 Steckern, die haben sich bei uns bewährt.

Gruß Helmut


----------



## PN/DP (15 August 2009)

*Amphenol C16-1 Serie (IP67)*

Für transportable Operator Panels an Profibus/MPI/PPI habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit Steckern der Amphenol C16-1 Serie (IP67) gemacht. 
Da geht dann auch gleich noch 24V und PE mit rein.

Die Stecker und Datenblatt gibts z.B. bei RS-Components:
540-1694 Kabelstecker
395-468 Gerätebuchse
514-9071 Schutzkappe für Gerätebuchse

MfG
PN/DP


----------



## TommyG (15 August 2009)

Das Thema war

doch letztens bereits aktuell, oder?

Bei und ist aktuell ein USB ähnliches Stecksystem im Harting-Gehäuse aktuell, obwohl, für ständig rein raus, ... eher net so perfe'ck't..

Greetz, Tom


----------



## Mobi (15 August 2009)

@Anaconda55
Hast du denn ein Profibuskabel welches dann B-invers ist? Wir haben, dass was du suchst in unseren Programm (Phoenix Contact). Ist auch IP67.


----------



## Maxl (21 August 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Aber vorsicht bei Harting mit dem Quintax für HAN-Modular.
> Die hatten wir mal, die waren nicht so toll, sollten aber
> extra für solche Einsatzfälle geeignet sein.
> Jetzt nutzen wir die Konfektionierten Profibuskabel von
> Phönix mit M12 Steckern, die haben sich bei uns bewährt.


Das kann ich bestätigen, die Quintax-Einsätze sind etwas empfindlich. Man bekommt die aber zuverlässig zum laufen, wenn man die Stifte nicht crimpt, sondern lötet. Sie kommen nach wie vor zum Einsatz, wenn eine schwere Steckverbindung gebraucht wird (z.B. weil das Werkzeug regelmäig ausgesteckt wird)

Für Verbindungen, die nur für den Transport oder Reparaturzwecke gelöst werden müssen, haben sich die HARAX-Stecker von Harting bewährt, hier gibts spezielle Ausführungen für Profibus (welche auch schon Farbcodiert sind).

mfg Maxl


----------



## Otto (25 August 2009)

*Han D7*

HAllo Zusammen,

ich habe schon öfter die MPI Leitung über einen HAN D7 mit
vergoldeten Kontakten gelegt, ohne Probleme.

Bei Profibus wird das in unserer Fa. auch so gehandharbt, bis jetzt
hat es noch nie Probleme gegeben.

Gruß Otto


----------



## Anaconda55 (25 August 2009)

Hallo Otto,

Du meinst warscheinlich den Hartin HAN 7D oder?


----------



## Otto (25 August 2009)

Hast Recht,

ich meine den HARTING HAN 7D.

Gruß Otto


----------

